# OCDT Sage Fanstone, R.I.P.



## Eagle_Eye_View (7 May 2015)

Sad to read this story. To many of us in uniform are suffering, please use the tools avail (when possible) to get help.

http://www.45enord.ca/2015/05/drame-a-kingston-un-eleve-officier-du-college-militaire-royal-du-canada-se-suicide/


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2015)

Is this in English somewhere?


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2015)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends of the deceased ....




			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Is this in English somewhere?


Only via Google Translate for now:


> The shock wave is felt in all the squadrons of the Royal Military College (RMC) in Kingston. A cadet took his own life Wednesday, May 6 in terrible circumstances.
> 
> It was about 15 pm Wednesday when Officer Cadet Sage Fanstone, Squadron 12, 2nd year student of engineering, was thrown from the top of a building on Ontario Street, Kingston. The city police arrived at the scene a few minutes later to assist emergency medical services already present and could only note the death of the young man.
> 
> ...




The latest from Kingston Police, via Twitter:


----------

